# 585 Ultra vs. Optimum



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

I know that the Ultra is promomted as 15% stiffer than the Optimum but am wondering out there on the road if I would notice a difference? I'm not a racer but am more focused on endurance rides. Currently I ride a 566 but am looking for something with a bit more snap to it, I have been hoping to find a nice Optimum but haven't had any luck getting the size and color I'm searching for so am thinking of expanding my search to include Ultras.

Any input from those that have ridden both?

Thanks


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Owner of an Optimum here, and I've never ridden an Ultra. That said, the big difference between the Ultra and the Optimum, other than the Ultra being stiffer, is the geometry. The Optimum has a shorter top tube and taller head tube. My medium Optimum has a 53.2 cm top tube (similar to most small Look frames) and a 16 cm head tube (similar to most Large frames). This lets you ride a little more upright, and you don't need a huge stack of headset spacers to get into a position that many people find comfortable.

If you're looking for a difference purely due to the stiffness of the Ultra, I think a better comparison would be with the 585 Origin, which I believe has the same (more conventional) geometry of the Ultra without the stiffer tubeset.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

BTW - I assume you saw the post by Justin in the last 24 hours about some NOS 585 Optimums that he has.


----------



## Cooper1960 (Oct 14, 2010)

Thanks Ppopp, I knew the geometries were different but was wondering about the ride quality, I think the Optimum is still my best bet. I did see Justins post but nothing in my size (med), I have come across a few in my size but can't find the color scheme I want.

Thanks


----------

